# 8-9-8 Yellow Gravel



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Headed out to the Yellow Gravel with a crew of 4-James, Nick, Duayne and myself. We loaded up on Pinfish at the ramp and were in the Gulf by 7:00am. Weanchored onour first spot in 220ft of water. We were catching a couple Scamp and some Mingo's but not the football's we were looking for. James added a nice Trigger before the bite quit. We filleted and blackened afew Mingo's for lunch before we pulled up anchor and looked for a new spot. It only took 20-30 minutes of looking to find a new spot in 318-345ft. We anchored up and I dropped down a Gator Jig. First drop Bigeye, second drop another Bigeye.










On my third drop I caught a nice Scamp. Then the bite shut off for the jig and I went back to fishing with natural baits. The bite was pretty good at this new hole, we were putting some more Scamp and Mingo's in the box when a good sized Cow came swimming up to the boat. Duayne dropped a squid down to her and she ate right away. After an awesome Aerial display I sunk the gaff into her.









She weighed 17lb's back at the house, 1lb shy of Duayne's boat record of 18lb's caught late last year. About an hour or so later we had 2 more bigger ones swim up to the boat but couldn't get a hook in them before they swam off. We fished there a little while longer before we moved on to another spot in 230ft. On the way to the last spot we marked up another good looking spot in 300-320ft that we will try next time out. Nothing special at the last stop, a few more Mingo's and I missed a good Grouper bite. We ended the day with 27 Mingo's, 10 Scamp, 1 Mahi, 1 Trigger, 2 Bigeyes and a few White Snapper.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

As usual a very nice mess of fish Matt. Nice Mahi.:clap


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn-it man!! Nice little cooler full Matt! I think that big eye wasthe runt of the litter though. :bowdown


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice Catch! Those scamp are making my mouth water.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

are those big-eye pretty good to eat?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *flyingfishr (8/11/2008)*are those big-eye pretty good to eat?


I wondered the same thing. I have seen a handfull while diving and never shot them because I never new what the heck they were. If they are good table fair, I'll start shooting them.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I really like the Bigeye's the meat is firm and juicy.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (8/11/2008)*I really like the Bigeye's the meat is firm and juicy.


noted...:hungry


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

> *flyingfishr (8/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Ocean Man (8/11/2008)*I really like the Bigeye's the meat is firm and juicy.
> ...




me too i still have a whole one in the freezer. btw nice mess of fish


----------



## Fifty-Fifty_2 (Feb 9, 2008)

:clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul of fish :clap:clap


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice box of fish Matt, Thanks for the report and pic's :toast


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought you just punched that fish in the gut.

The meat is very good on those bigeye's

Nice haul OM!!!!


----------

